# Grinding a Planner Bed before scraping



## Richard King 2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Here is a great You Tube show from Keith Rucker.  Keith has hosted 5 of my scraping classes and is passing on what I taught him about rebuilding.  If you haven't heard of Keith, you probably have heard of his web-site.  Vintagemachinery.org


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Note the way they use the original surfaces that were clearance or where the rack bolted to. so they were indicating from original factory unworn surfaces.  Something many Hobbyists don't do.  It is what pro's do so you don't have to spend weeks re-inventing the wheel.   You screw it up by going off on your own and have to fit the ways that were following the original geometry to a screwed up geometry you created by not following the other original surface machined when the machine was on the planner at the new machine factory.   Cash does it the right way, but then again he is a pro who was taught by a pro.


----------

